# Discovered new species!



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

They whine a bit now and then but generally good natured, they are known to fight with each other though. 










She found a new place to color..









I think it's a picture of me doing a water change :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

From my experiences you are soon going to have problems with the mixing of those two in such a small environment. I found that eventually one would pick on the other, leading to frequent issues, and potential whining. In many cases you will also find that their are incompatible dietary requirements. You will have to upgrade the aquarium size at some point, though I believe that it is better to house these separately. Known to also bite the hand that feeds them, and can be very messy in such enclosed environments.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome. love the response


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Too funny...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't see any filtration... what are you running?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Too funny...My 18 month old grandson and cat are making a career out of how they can get in my 110G...They don't care that it's full of water!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> From my experiences you are soon going to have problems with the mixing of those two in such a small environment. I found that eventually one would pick on the other, leading to frequent issues, and potential whining. In many cases you will also find that their are incompatible dietary requirements. You will have to upgrade the aquarium size at some point, though I believe that it is better to house these separately. Known to also bite the hand that feeds them, and can be very messy in such enclosed environments.


+1  Love the tank!


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

Brilliant....... !!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting... the female is 'showing' more colour than the male. Extremely rare and unique to see.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

beautiful species, i had them once upon a time. but mark my words when they approach maturity they become very aggressive to all that should cross their paths.
so been there done that, never again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Oh no I have that species. She is only a fry but she already is destructive and does not play well with other tank mates. So from what I hear from you all I will need a timeout tank for her as she grows. Also I guess I will need quite a few tank upgrades as well. I hope mine colors up as well as yours has...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I had three of those at one time but they jumped out of their tank and I don't see them very often anymore.
Kevin


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

:lol: Thanks for the replys! My son turned 12 today.  Seems like just yesterday he was in a grow out tank.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

JimA said:


> :lol: Thanks for the replys! My son turned 12 today.  Seems like just yesterday he was in a grow out tank.


Mine is 13 and I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have two young F1 females from different spawnings along with one lone F1 young male from yet another spawning. Certainly what most would call a "mixed or community tank", I call it my "grandchildren" tank. This current tank gets very rambunctious at times with these guys swimming around hiding everywhere and performing random attacks on one another. I've found that heavy feedings and frequent changes of scenery help a lot.

As for the "wild" parents of these fry, I'm very familiar with them having spent the last almost 30 years raising them. I rehomed them years ago only to have them come back a number of times. They are now occupying their own tanks which makes me very very happy :dancing:


----------

